# Green board, blue board, backer board???



## ddougee (Mar 20, 2011)

Can some of you pros out there give me some insight on how to prep shower walls to be tiled? I always read that a cement backer board is the way to go. But yet every time I walk into a new home under construction by a variety of builders, they are using green board or blue board under the tile. What is the deal??? I am in Maryland.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

ddougee said:


> Can some of you pros out there give me some insight on how to prep shower walls to be tiled? I always read that a cement backer board is the way to go. But yet every time I walk into a new home under construction by a variety of builders, they are using green board or blue board under the tile. What is the deal??? I am in Maryland.


Cementious backer board; Durock, Hardibacker, etc., with joints taped as per manufacturer instructions for the product.

Although gypsum based products are used behind solid materials such as cultured marble, they only lead to future disaster when used to back tile in a wet area such as a shower stall or tub/shower. They can be safely used to back tile in areas such as bathroom walls (non wet areas) , kitchen back splashes, or even wainscoting around garden or soaking tubs.


----------



## ddougee (Mar 20, 2011)

I would agree with your recommendation. How is it then that new construction in my area by reputable builders are getting away with tile over green board still??


----------



## Mop in Hand (Feb 5, 2009)

I would have to believe they are NOT getting away with it. My best quess is they are using a Schulter-Kerdi system or something like it.


----------



## ddougee (Mar 20, 2011)

Can the Schulter-Kerdi system be applied over sheet rock?


----------



## Mop in Hand (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes it can. read this: http://www.schluter.com/media/ShowerHandbook.pdf


----------

